# Is this kit enough?



## fotolover1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey there,

Is this Broncolor-kit enough for my photostudio or should I buy some additional flashes/lights for 
indoor-photography? 

Broncolor Siros 800 S Expert kit 2 RFS 2.1


----------



## unpopular (Apr 15, 2017)

For indoor amateur photography?? 800ws (1600ws if each are 800) is probably too much. I had two 300ws heads and it was WAY too much, but I was working in a pretty small space.

I'd highly recommend buying a less expensive kit if you're new. Studio isn't for everyone and you won't really know until you try it out. If you have previous experience, go fo it. Otherwise it'd prob be a good idea to get some inexpensive lights and grow from there.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey there,
2 lights is very little. For a decent studio like you plan, I´d go with at least 4, better 5. And then you should look for different light shapers depending on the look you´d like to achieve.

In all honesty: I don´t want to offend you, but looking at this question, I wonder how much you really know about photography. Knowing your other threads, I understand that you are just opening a studio and looking for equipment, cyc wall,... I know how awesome that can be. BUT: you are heavily investing. My initial thought was that you knew exactly what you do and that was why I was recommending Broncolor since you´ve been asking for the best equipment. Seeing that you consider a 2-light kit, I wouldn´t recommend Broncolor anymore. You might want to invest in a cheaper solution and start with 5 lights and good light shapers instead to build your knowledge of studio photography. When you know the limits of these parts, you can start thinking of why you want to upgrade and what you need. Equipment does make a photo better, but it doesn´t necesserely make it good or even great.

As I said - I don´t want to offend you, just want to protect you from spending a big lot of money that might not be economically wise for your current status.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd say three is a minimum. I don't think you'd need five. That would be ideal if you knew how to use them. Just starting three would be fine, and plenty of classic setups are three-source. You can do a lot with two if you utilize bounce properly.

I don't think you NEED a five-light kit.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Apr 15, 2017)

unpopular said:


> For indoor amateur photography?? 800ws (1600ws if each are 800) is probably too much. I had two 300ws heads and it was WAY too much, but I was working in a pretty small space.
> 
> I'd highly recommend buying a less expensive kit if you're new. Studio isn't for everyone and you won't really know until you try it out. If you have previous experience, go fo it. Otherwise it'd prob be a good idea to get some inexpensive lights and grow from there.


That would usually be true, but this lamp has a range of 9 stops. Usually even good lights have 5-6.
Meaning that the Broncolor will go from 800Ws to 3Ws, while your 300Ws may only go from 300Ws to 15ws or even 30Ws.
But for the second part I´m totally with you.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 15, 2017)

And a mono attenuated down to only a few watts prob would have instant refresh.

Still. 3600 euro is a huge investment that won't pay itself off in the first year of business. Sure, they're nice. But again, they're WAY more than what the OP needs.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 15, 2017)

As a general rule for photography hardware ... It is never enough.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2017)

Horribly overpriced for TWO light units!!! Seriously...look for less-costly lights, and FIVE of them. 800 Watt-seconds per light is too much money for such a low power,and for just...two light units. I would rather have five 150's than two x 800 units.

It's 2017 and Base ISO is now 100, not 25 for highest-quality color positive images; when Watt-second units were set, ISO 25 was the standard, Kodachrome 25, 40 years ago. NOW, 250 is more like 800 was.

MORE light units is better than just two lights.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> ... MORE light units is better than just two lights.



The defense rests ...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2017)

photo1x1.com said:


> Hey there,
> 2 lights is very little. For a decent studio like you plan, I´d go with at least 4, better 5. And then you should look for different light shapers depending on the look you´d like to achieve.
> 
> In all honesty: I don´t want to offend you, but looking at this question, I wonder how much you really know about photography. Knowing your other threads, I understand that you are just opening a studio and looking for equipment, cyc wall,... I know how awesome that can be. BUT: you are heavily investing. My initial thought was that you knew exactly what you do and that was why I was recommending Broncolor since you´ve been asking for the best equipment. Seeing that you consider a 2-light kit, I wouldn´t recommend Broncolor anymore. You might want to invest in a cheaper solution and start with 5 lights and good light shapers instead to build your knowledge of studio photography. When you know the limits of these parts, you can start thinking of why you want to upgrade and what you need. Equipment does make a photo better, but it doesn´t necesserely make it good or even great.
> ...



Not to offend you, but you might want to learn more about lighting.   Understanding and knowing how to use lighting doesn't mean having a ton of light units, rather it's about how to use the light you have and the accessories that go with it.  

OP, here are a few of sources you might want to peruse. 
Lighting Like Leibovitz – The One Light Challenge
Studio Portraits - Getting Started With One Light

A simple 2 light portrait set up
6 Portrait Lighting Patterns Every Photographer Should Know

I would absolutely suggest you buy and read this book and read it:  Focal Press Book: Light Science & Magic: An 9780415719407

Broncolor makes a fine product that will serve you quite well.  There are however other good systems out there that would be cheaper.  Before buying I would strongly recommend you read the above book, get a feel for lighting and lighting techniques and then choose what you need for what you are planning shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2017)

There are many situations when you will want a background light, a main light, a fill light, and an accent light. There will be situations where you'll want two lights on the backdrop, so that means a five light setup if rigged as above. YES, there are plenty of one- and two-light types of images, but three lights is, I think, an absolute minimum. Four is better. Five lights is more common than one might think.

There's a need for many light shapers too: grids, softboxes, umbrellas, scrims, reflectors, stands, fill cards/flags, clamps, boom stand, background stuff: spend LESS on the lights, and get the light-shapers/modifiers that are trult needed. These two-light kits with two lights, two stands, and two modifiers are high-profit items the manufacturers bundle, but they are a far cry from all the stuff truly NEEDED for good lighting of all types of objects,people,locations,etc..


----------



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> There are many situations when you will want a background light, a main light, a fill light, and an accent light. There will be situations where you'll want two lights on the backdrop, so that means a five light setup if rigged as above. YES, there are plenty of one- and two-light types of images, but three lights is, I think, an absolute minimum. Four is better. Five lights is more common than one might think.
> 
> There's a need for many light shapers too: grids, softboxes, umbrellas, scrims, reflectors, stands, fill cards/flags, clamps, boom stand, background stuff: spend LESS on the lights, and get the light-shapers/modifiers that are trult needed. These two-light kits with two lights, two stands, and two modifiers are high-profit items the manufacturers bundle, but they are a far cry from all the stuff truly NEEDED for good lighting of all types of objects,people,locations,etc..



I agree that more lights is convenient.  In total I have 9 strobe if need for my studio, My standard 5 Norman pack heads and if needed I can add as many of my 4 Profoto's I generally use for location/sports.  

However if the OP is just starting it is good to learn light first, start with a single light, add a second light, learn what you can and can't do with two and how adding a third light helps, the limits of three lights and continue that model until the OP has what they need to do achieve the look they want.  

I have seen far too many people new to studio lighting jump in with 4 or 5 lights only to struggle figuring out what to do with all that light since they lack the understanding of light itself.  They also learn how to supplement their lighting with things like reflectors as well as  the uses and limits of all the various modifiers, shapers, etc.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Apr 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> photo1x1.com said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there,
> ...


Thanks . You can even use natural light in a studio if you have windows. But that doesn´t mean you should not be prepared for other situations and always shoot with one or even no lights only. Diversity is not your enemy if you´d like to stay in business these days.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Apr 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> photo1x1.com said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there,
> ...



BTW: I don´t know if you read all threads, but the OP said in another thread he was also going to rent the place to other photographers. I don´t think many will book his place if he only had one light.
Read more 
here: Best studio-lighting set
and here: Building a cyclorama/infini wall


----------

